# No sound on Irish channels



## onekeano (21 Sep 2014)

My father in law is in a nursing home and has a TV in his room but a few days ago mentioned on the phone that there was no sound on Irish channels (RtE / RTE 2 / TG4 and Tv3). My wife was visiting yesterday and assumed it was something simple but returned home having failed to fix the problem.

There is a box in his room that he receives his TV signal through - not sure if that's to do wit Saorview.

So, I'm up next and was hoping to avoid the same humiliation but getting a few tips as to what could be causing the lack of sound on Irish channels only and more importantly, what can be done to fix the problem.

Any advice would be much appreciated,

Roy


----------



## pudds (21 Sep 2014)

Start by checking all the connections on that box (set top box) especially any scart connections.

Also try re-booting the box this often solves most temporary problems.


----------



## Leo (22 Sep 2014)

Does the same box supply other channels that do have sound?


----------



## onekeano (22 Sep 2014)

Thanks Pudds - tried that earlier today but no joy :-(

Hi Leo - yes he can get other stations (UK) all with sound.

Thanks
Roy


----------



## Leo (23 Sep 2014)

It's perhaps either a combo Saorview and Free Sat box, or the home have a centralised distribution system. Connections on the back would confirm. Do you have a make/model of the box?

Did it only stop working recently?

Assuming all channels are accessed the same way via that box, then you can rule out the TV as the issue. So it's either a problem with the box, the signal being received by the box, or a distribution system if one is in place.

Any other residents with the same setup and same issue?


----------



## onekeano (23 Sep 2014)

Thanks again Leo -problem is now sorted. 

Apparently what happened was that there had been 2 white cables going in (co-ax?) and it would seem that when furniture was being moved for a cleaning last week one of these came out of the box and was down behind a dresser.....aaaaggghhh

Thanks guys for the help & advice, it's much appreciated,

Roy


----------



## Leo (24 Sep 2014)

Glad you're sorted.


----------

